# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  I'd like to help smb with Russian! Welcome!

## clear

I'm Russian Language Assistant and I live in Kent! If you need a help with your Russia,you are welcome! Now I learn French and Spanich! I'd be glad to have pen pals around the world. Probably stranger is your best friend!  ::   ::

----------


## Mandy

I learnt Russian years ago, but I haven't used it much.  I would like to practise speaking and writing more in Russian.  Unfortunately I live too far from Kent, but if you want to communicate via e-mail or similar, let me know.  I have just completed a course in teaching English, so I would be interested in learning more about what sort of work a language assistant does, and perhaps exchange ideas.

----------

